# My bad investment



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

So my wife set up a meeting w/ a scum, crack head breeder from Zion Ill. our biggest problem area for breeding and fighting dogs. Our shelter gets alot of those big headed muscular and scary looking dogs from there. In fact all my dogs but Elmer originally came from their animal control. I was just curious about what he breeds and why. Well, we hit the jackpot! The biggest supplier of dogs for fighting and bait dogs in the county. He knew exactly who I was and he still shared all the details about what happens on his yard. Then he brought out this box of pups that he claimed were 6 weeks old and wanted 500.00 a peice. he had 4,1 was sick and 1 was not responsive. 2 seemed ok. he took them from the momma at 2 days old cause of a fight between him and the co-breeder. and tossed them on a pitbull that had 2 pups the week before. Well his homies started showing up and I knew it was time to leave this crack house hell and she was not about to leave those pups, so 800.00 later, and 16 trips to the vet, I have 3 [1 was placed] awesome, healthy bullies. I can tell you guys now cause the raid happened early this morning and everybody is in jail on felony cruelty and fighting charges. I will share pics and details after court on tues. In the meantime....anybody want a puppy?


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

*pics*

Bob, Riley and Bud


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Look at those faces and tell me that was a bad investment..
You saved them from an almost certain neglectful home..
You the man Dave..


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I *heart* Bob. Unfortunately I cannot take on any more pups at the moment (especially not any more males: 5 pets, all MALE). Good luck placing them, shouldn't be too hard, they are cute as buttons!


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

AWWW! The little red and white one is a cutie!

Good job! That wasn't a bad investment, that was a good thing to do.

Stephanie


----------



## 0ni (Jul 8, 2008)

they look like they will make beautiful dogs. they're not bad investment if u cant find homes for them ill take one pm me i will like to adopted the middle one i think his name is Riley


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Dave, you're one hell of a good guy.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

awww so cute!!


----------



## Hennessy (Jun 27, 2008)

you did a great thing, congrats, i love that lil dark brendle one, wish i could have another one, good luck finding them homes, wtg


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

They are adorable! Best of luck with them!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Your such a softie I know you don't think for one minute those little guys were a bad investment.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

redog said:


> anybody want a puppy?


I DO!!!!!!!!
PM on where you are located and other details.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

awwwww they are so adorable I think you did the right thing by saving their lives ... It's always good to see happy endings ... I hope you find excellent homes for them


----------



## pitking2 (Aug 26, 2008)

I applaude you for stepping up and doing the right thing.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Wow, $800 out of pocket not to mention vet bills...

You're an angel.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey man I will be honest, I dont know if I could have done that! Huge props on shelling out the bucks to help those pups.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I know guys, I had no choice she made me do it. thats why shes getting flea and heartworm treatments for our anniversary this year


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

redog said:


> I know guys, I had no choice she made me do it. thats why shes getting flea and heartworm treatments for our anniversary this year


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: That's how you do it....


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

This is the puppydaddy 1/2neo mastiff and 1/2 old english bulldog. mom was american bulldog. this guy was so proud of this dog and it is such crap, like a hippo mated w/ a pig. good dog though. police never found him, he left the area before the raid and has warrants so in time he will get whats coming


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

aww man that dog looks terrible ... how do people do those things to animals and live with themselves ... **shakes head**


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Sounds like a fine anniversary gift. 

That poor dog. I wonder how he breathes.


----------



## jakesmom (Aug 4, 2008)

i want a puppy =)


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow I hope the puppies turn out better then he did.


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Just look into them eyes and tell them they were bad investments,you did the right thing now they will go to loving home and not end up in the pit.


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Whos holding the leash the owner?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

OHHHHHHH if that middle one was my way I would take it in a sec!


----------



## legacy413 (Jun 12, 2008)

wow, what a nice move!!! good luck w/placement. They look like they'd be awesome, I just cant talk my girl into any more dogs right now-lol but I would if I could


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Way to go. I wish I could do that. There so cute!!! I want Riley.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

good god I can hear that dog weezing from here.


----------



## 0ni (Jul 8, 2008)

he is a cute dog in the raid did they save him and if so what happened to him and the other can u give some info i will love to hear how they are doing now that they are out of there he||


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

A Neo Mastiff wasn't meant to be that small....poor baby!!!

I hope he gets a good home to. Was he one of the fighters the guy owned?


----------



## ssmurf10 (Jul 17, 2008)

good job on sendin all them to jail, and the pups are cute im sure you will sell them fast


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Those pups are so cute! Hope you find good homes for them, they're so adorable it shouldn't be a problem. Glad those people are in jail. Good for you for doing all you did and saving those pups :angel:!


----------



## panzerpuppy88 (Jun 1, 2008)

good job getting them out of hell my wife would have done the same thing . i dont think i would have called the cops .which is why i stay away from stuff like that . i have my own brand of justice for people like that .


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

panzerpuppy88 said:


> good job getting them out of hell my wife would have done the same thing . i dont think i would have called the cops .which is why i stay away from stuff like that . i have my own brand of justice for people like that .


I didnt call the cops, I actually got narced out by the shelter director who mentioned it to the county investigator, This dude has been under court oeder to never own a dog again. he knows what hes doing when it comes to the law and has been slipping around animal control for a while. He sells 60 dogs a year and thinks its perfectly fine. I dont think his career is over yet but we will see


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

ssmurf10 said:


> good job on sendin all them to jail, and the pups are cute im sure you will sell them fast


Sell? I don't think anyone mentioned anything about selling them. He rescued them and is trying to rehome them.


----------



## panzerpuppy88 (Jun 1, 2008)

good deal .just means there is still time for justice to be served . some people on this planet have no ethics or morals at all . im glad your wife worked it though now the pups will have families that will take care of them . 7 of our 9 animals are rescued . wish we could aford to take one but we are over our leagal limit as is good luck placing them.


----------



## Oldcutm (Sep 9, 2008)

good investment!!!


----------



## panzerpuppy88 (Jun 1, 2008)

well lets see and hear some updates on your not so bad investments . been curious as to what has gone down latly and if you were able to find them all homes or if you have kept them all .


----------

